# Some Currahee Bucks



## GAJoe (Dec 17, 2016)

Got access to a new tract of land for photography. My first four morning visits netted four different eight pointers.
Been back a couple more times and saw nothing.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 18, 2016)

Always fun to shoot in new places - especially when they are productive.  I look forward to more shots from your new spot!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2016)

Awesome captures!  Looks like a real productive property.


----------



## GAJoe (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 21, 2016)

wow those are real nice pictures I did not see that many bucks all season


----------

